# 'rxvt-unicode': unknown terminal type.

## ocin

Hi ich hab grade hardened gentoo installiert, stable und wenn ich per ssh mit urxvt connecte und zb clear ausführen will kommt 'rxvt-unicode': unknown terminal type.

Ich weiss man kann das umgehen indem man export TERM="rxvt" macht und connected. Ich könnte auch /usr/share/terminfo/r/rxvt-unicode auf den anderen server kopieren aber ich will wissen wie ich das sonst noch hinbekomme das es geht.

Auf dem debian server habe ich auch keine probleme damit, also welches paket ist für /usr/share/terminfo/r/rxvt-unicode verantwortlich, ausser urxvt?

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

jeder einigermaßen versierte Debianer sollte wissen wie man die Paketinhalte durchstöbern kann...

http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=rxvt-unicode&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=testing&arch=i386

Bedingt kann man die Ergebnisse auch für Gentoo heranziehen.

ncurses beinhaltet auch rxvt-unicode im gewünschten Verzeichnis.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Einfach 

```
urxvt*termName: xterm
```

 in ~/.Xdefaults eintragen.

----------

